# All Funny Bones Here



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

Tired of boring discussion on this forum so created this thread dedicated for all funny bones of digit. Before posting here read this carefully.
_
 No man is allowed here only bones (funny bones  )_


----------



## chicha (Nov 25, 2007)

^ so what do you want to do here?
i thought of a plan of bringing up oldest possible threads back to life.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

Sirf bones allowed hai yahan pe aur tu hath bhi le aaya sath mein. Hamesha bassi kahne ki aadat hai tume taza kahane ki aadat dalo


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## chicha (Nov 25, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Sirf bones allowed hai yahan pe aur tu hath bhi le aaya sath mein. Hamesha bassi kahne ki aadat hai tume taza kahane ki aadat dalo


bassi??

oye yar har roj 2 bar brush kartha whun.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

@ giag


			
				CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Sirf bones allowed hai yahan pe aur tu hath bhi le aaya sath mein.


Only bones are allowed here and you came with this damn hand


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 25, 2007)

@chicha: heh communication gap here! he meant you're talking about 'bassi'(old) threads.

@cadcrazy :use english yaar they won't understand even 20% of our hindi.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

^ yes devils are also allowed here
devil = only bones 

@giga


			
				CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Hamesha bassi kahne ki aadat hai tume taza kahane ki aadat dalo


 You always like to eat stale food. Eat fresh, be fresh


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 25, 2007)

^^haven't seen many guys quoting their own comments before.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

everything is possible here


----------



## chicha (Nov 26, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> @chicha: heh communication gap here! he meant you're talking about 'bassi'(old) threads.
> 
> @cadcrazy :use english yaar they won't understand even 20% of our hindi.




nonono no comunication gap i know hindi well.
i just took my own way around.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok then what is the relation between stale food and brushing your teeth two times a day


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 27, 2007)

Main toh daatun use karta hu.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 27, 2007)

aa gaya chor luchake desh dhrohi


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 27, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> aa gaya chor *luchake *desh dhrohi



luchake ya fir Uchhakke ??


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 27, 2007)

Jo tumhe theek lage. BTW tum kumhar ho kya


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 27, 2007)

waaah ...kabhi school ke baad koi kitaab padhi hai kya ???? aaya bada kumhar wala ........   

   ( poore msg me sirf potter hi samajh aaya kya  )


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

Abe kumharon ke upar koe kitab nahon bani aaj tak. Samjhe.Mujhe ek  ghara chahiye. Apne hathon se bana ke gift karde mujhe


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Abe kumharon ke upar koe kitab nahon bani aaj tak. Samjhe.Mujhe ek  ghara chahiye. Apne hathon se bana ke gift karde mujhe



 waah kya mast thread hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 29, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> waah kya mast thread hai


main toh pehle hi kah chuka hu pehli baar ek *asardaar* *sardaar*  dekha hai thread bhi usi ne banaya hai


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank .Ab itna mat upar chada ki girte hi meri hadiyan tut jae Yeh bata tera nakli note chapne ka dhanda kaisa chal raha hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Thank .Ab itna mat upar chada ki girte hi meri hadiyan tut jae


Funny bones ko chot nahi lagti bey.Girega toh bones mein dard nahi hoga woh bhi hasegi.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

Funny bones hasti nahin machalti hain


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Funny bones hasti nahin machalti hain


insaano ki toh hasti hai tera nahi kah sakta


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Yeh bata tera nakli note chapne ka dhanda kaisa chal raha hai


Tune mere es sawal ka jawab nahin diya


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Tune mere es sawal ka jawab nahin diya


yahan apne dhandhe discuss nahi karte


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

U no yeh apun ka area hai. Agar main din bolunga to din hai agar main raat bolun to raat hai. Jyada much much kiay to khalas.
Waise yeh bata tune kahan se sikhi itni* shaanPatti*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> U no yeh apun ka area hai. Agar main din bolunga to din hai agar main raat bolun to raat hai. Jyada much much kiay to khalas.
> Waise yeh bata tune kahan se sikhi itni* shaanPatti*


exams khatam hone de phir batata hu


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

Kaisa exam chori,daka, Nakli note chapna , ladkiyan cherna in saab ke liye ajkal exam dena padta hai pehle license lene ke liye kya. Yaar meri gk bahut weak hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Kais exam chori,daka, Nakli note chapna , ladkiyan cherna in saab ke liye ajkal exam dena padta hai pehle license lene ke liye kya.* Yaar meri gk bahut weak hai *


ab yeh din aa gaye hai ke tere jaison ki bhi gf hone lag gayi hai


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ab yeh din aa gaye hai ke tere jaison ki bhi gf hone lag gayi hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

>


lol maine gk ko gf soch liya


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

Tera kusoor nahin hai exams ki wajah se tere fuse ude hue hain.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

Are  wah kerala wale bahut achi hindi bolne lage


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2007)

^meine bhi gk ke badle GF pada!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 29, 2007)

I know you have got 2.Dont tease us.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

Yaar ab to mujhe lagne laga hai woh gf hi thi galti se gk dikh rahi hai.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 29, 2007)

fir mujhe GK kyun dikhai diya  ?????????? aur itni sardi me Ghade me kya achaar daalega ................ waise bhi tumhare paas ghada to hona hi chahiye, har papi ke paas hota hai ... aur ek din bhar jata hai ... suna hai na ??


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> fir mujhe GK kyun dikhai diya  ?????????? aur itni sardi me Ghade me kya achaar daalega ................ waise bhi tumhare paas ghada to hona hi chahiye, har papi ke paas hota hai ... aur ek din bhar jata hai ... suna hai na ??


Aajkal ke kumhar bhi bade estylish ho gaye hain. Angrezon wale nam rakhte hain " Harry Kumhar" .
Abe jyada nakhre mat dikha.Ek aisa ghara bana special mere liye ke main tujhe puri zindagi yaad rakhun.
Yeh Ghara mujhko dede Harry
Yeh Ghara mujh ko dede kumhar


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 2, 2007)

main Paaglo ko Ghada nahi deta


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

^^toh kinhe dete ho?? ye toh bataOO ji??


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 2, 2007)

ARE is thread ho kya raha hai??


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> ARE is thread ho kya raha hai??


naam toh *fun2sh* hai aur FUN karna aata hi nahi...iss thread mein be matlab k MAZZEY ho rahe hai.....aap bhi lo

Thread ka naam padha?? "All Funny Bones Here"


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 2, 2007)

yaar gagan ... mujhe laga tu to padha likha hoga ......Potter ka matlab pata hoga ...............


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> yaar gagan ... mujhe laga tu to padha likha hoga ......Potter ka matlab pata hoga ...............



pata toh hai.... Kumhar par Harry naam achcha nahi
ye rakho apna naam

*Hari Potter -  *Hari naam ka Kumhar (thoda Indian lagta hai)


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 2, 2007)

koi fayda nahi


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 2, 2007)

gagandeep said:
			
		

> naam toh *fun2sh* hai aur FUN karna aata hi nahi...iss thread mein be matlab k MAZZEY ho rahe hai.....aap bhi lo
> 
> Thread ka naam padha?? "All Funny Bones Here"


ACTUALLY I DID GET THE MEANIN of FUNNY BONES!!!!
any how agar yahan par ek doosre ki tang khichna hai aur mazak karna hai to mere ko oi nahi pachad sakta but my net is too slow so even for replyin to 1msg its takes me 5 mins


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> ARE is thread ho kya raha hai??


ab is thread ko bhi report karega kya?


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeh dekho maine Fun2sh ki wat kaise lagayi
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=677342&postcount=16


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

kyun bechare ki waat laga rahe ho??


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

Are aise isko khana hajam nahi hota. Bas uska khana hajam karva raha tha


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Yeh dekho maine Fun2sh ki wat kaise lagayi
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=677342&postcount=16


lol


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

LOL! @cadcrazy


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

Gaurav Jyada lol mat ho yeh dekh
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=677365&postcount=15


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Gaurav Jyada lol mat ho yeh dekh
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=677365&postcount=15


Tu bhi jyada uchal mat yeh dekh

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=671513&postcount=9


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeh to sare aam forging hai.
calling police


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

What happened to all funny bones. 
Crazy Uncle is back


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 6, 2008)

again?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

Any prob. Tumhe kyon khujli ho rahi hai. Use itchguard



The_Devil_Himself said:


> again?



I was reading this and @ bottom in similar threads i found link to this thread. Is nt it funny


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2008)

kya yahaan haddi biki jaathi he ke bapuva?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 7, 2008)

Han yeh haddi(bone) market hai. Par ye bapuva kis bla ka nam hai


----------

